
Oculus hints of issues shipping (or billing) Oculus Rift CV1 on Reddit - blastofpast
https://www.reddit.com/r/oculus/comments/4crwxt/mr_palmer_i_know_youre_reading_these_threads_come/d1l2dm3?context=10000
======
blastofpast
And a likely Oculus insider hints at a vendor/partner problem here:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/oculus/comments/4csc3e/certain_part...](https://www.reddit.com/r/oculus/comments/4csc3e/certain_partners_when_they_screw_up_disallow/)

PL tried to solve it with his own money.

